# Kitten names



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok,so someone just gave a 6 week old kitten for a present.Im asking for name suggestions.I already have an english blue tom cat Majesta..im worried hes gonna hate me now :twisted: and eat the kitten......hes jet black[he matches my cauldron 8) lol ].........I quite like *Saturn* as a name but im open to better sugestions....


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

shadow

neo

merlin

hehe x


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Cool names Robs  ,I really LOVE *Merlin*..thats a very strong possibility and my fav so far.Hes so cute and lil..he hasnt stoped purring yet........


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Yep I liek merlin too, minto came to mind also god knows why haha id stick with merlin over that one.

Frodo is cute ha x


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

What was Frodo out of Robs.?..i cant place it but have heard it lol


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Frodo, Lord of the Rings!!

Frodo Baggins of the shire  xx The little hobbit

I like Frodo or Merlin x


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Aw Spirit got a little Kitty.

I have a cat. His name's Lenny after Lenny Kravitz 

Haha Frodo and Merlin. Yeah i reckon they would suit you kitty.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Rover


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

oh...i never watched lord of the rings but have the dvd..i just need a dvd player... 

Lenny kravitz lol..hes cool... 8)

Theres pheonix...or cosmic..but ye I still love Merlin.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

ooo phoenix is cool too!!!

merlin suits u though and your cat i think!!! xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Mark said:


> Rover


 :? lol..............thats typical...you call a big black labrador rover!.,.not a iccle wiccle lil kitten..
What next..,"Rex"...or "fang"-actually thats not bad lol... :?:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Robsy said:


> merlin suits u though and your cat i think!!! xx


lol,thanks.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

MATT!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

lol


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

AntiSocial said:


> MATT!!!!!!


LOL hahahah Matt u are so cute


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Post a pic of the kitten  
Call him Dikkie Dik  search google hi is a famous dutch drawed cat My passed away cat had that name also, only he is supposed to be red with that name I knowed someone with a cat called; Kip (dutch for chicken) and when she calls "Kip" the cat appeared and everyone who did not now that looks like this smilie> :shock: But Pheonix, Merlin and Frodo are indeed pretty cool names.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

*Suggestions --*

- Sooty 
- Oddie (as in Bill Oddie from the Goodies)
- Kipper
- Meow
- Dave


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwww these are great!!!

some good suggestions here lyns. Get your fav ones and we can put them in a poll? x


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

MERLIN is best, seems very fitting for spirit, you're right robsy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Milky! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Rein said:


> Post a pic of the kitten
> Call him Dikkie Dik  search google hi is a famous dutch drawed cat My passed away cat had that name also, only he is supposed to be red with that name I knowed someone with a cat called; Kip (dutch for chicken) and when she calls "Kip" the cat appeared and everyone who did not now that looks like this smilie> :shock: But Pheonix, Merlin and Frodo are indeed pretty cool names.


I will post a pic of him tomorow,thanks for the suggestion Rein.Thing is i gotta think about my street cred... NOT :lol: ,can you imagine cmy neighbours if I stood at door calling "dicky dick" "dicky dick"....lol....but i like it.

Its like yestuday..just joking around I said "What about Satan for a name?"...my mum said "yeah"...I said "Im only joking mum im not calling him satan!" lol.....She inocently looked at me and said "why whats wrong with satan????"..as if she loved the man himself :shock: .[she is twisted i supose :twisted: ]..Errmm I could think of a few things not right with him......



hazelnutta said:


> *Suggestions --*
> 
> - Dave


LOL.

I quite like "Oddie". 

Merlin is still definatly in front though....but I can tell you ive called him a few things since yesturday  ...It took me ten minutes to get out of my front door today....i had to keep detaching the kitten from my leg.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

What about.....Matrix...or Smog or Smoggy orrrrrrrr Maddix


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

or snog


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> or snog


 :lol: funny


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

[email protected] :lol:

Do you think standing at the door calling Snog will encourage hot men to my house?...

I thought about Matrix yesturday Robs..I like that. 

I should call him Leaky.......litter training ahhrrrr :? .He wee,d in my shoe today


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

What? He piddled in your shoe? I thought kitties are already toilet trained... hmmmz


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

lol...yeah ..the peeps who gave him to me told me he was trained :evil:  ...they are easy to train though


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Robsy said:


> AntiSocial said:
> 
> 
> > MATT!!!!!!
> ...


aww thanks robs


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Does the kitten already have a name?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Tit head


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Not bad....hmmmm

As it goes I named him Merlin,thanks robsy.MWAH!


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

What about *Mud Brick*, it Rolls off the tongue no?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Are you talking to me or chewing one.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

yay for Merlin! xx


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Where are the Merlin pics?


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

should have named it matt *shakes head in disappointment*


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> should have named it matt *shakes head in disappointment*


At least the first letter is the same


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Okay Matt since I luv ya so much Matt can be his middle name....merlin matt...lol

The piccys are coming.

Thanks everyone for helping me name him.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

merlin matt, i love it


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Groovy, we found a compromise. 8)


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

I just thought it would be so great to name him after all of you...why the hell not....im a loop short of a knot anyway......

Fuck it........Merlin Matt Rob op jin kenny nutta mark chris rein ....if i missed anyone we will just chuck it on the end.

Equals= -----> :twisted: ...one pissed off cat.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

LOL :lol: Thats a cool name!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

...I thought about taking the initials of all my freinds on here and creating a name out of them maybe.......of course i forgot to stick pablo and rozzane on the end to..and sweetypie..and now zach to.

mmrojknmcrprsz

hmmmm.....


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Spirit said:


> ...I thought about taking the initials of all my freinds on here and creating a name out of them maybe.......of course i forgot to stick pablo and rozzane on the end to..and sweetypie..and now zach to.
> 
> mmrojknmcrprsz
> 
> hmmmm.....


its got a nice ring to it, just rolls off the tongue


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

no thats not the name just the letters...i was waiting for a genius to come along and do a countdown thingy.....make a word out of it...the clock starts now.....be be de boop bong


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Sooooo........This is Merlin matty  for some reason I keep callin him "badey" ive no idea why though or where it came from and the other day my mental health support worker called him a ninja :wink: .


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Finnaly whe have a picture!  
Don`t matter his name he looks cool! 8)


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

that cats so cute, thats def why its named merlin matty


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

yes!  Coz hes a lil buggar and full of mischeif like you matty lol but lovley with it like you as well.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)




----------

